# newbie - is this a good set up? 5 gal. Fluval Spec



## daylily (Nov 13, 2012)

I bought a Fluval Spec V - 5 gallon - a few weeks ago. Lucky that I found a local fish club person who offered some plants to me to try. I am new at having an aquarium. I think the cycle is about over - the plant guy also gave me "seeding" material. 

I am wondering if there is anything I am overlooking here for a Betta. At first, I didn't think about sharp stones, so yesterday during the water change, I took out all the sharp or rough stones.

I hope this link works - been a while since I used Photobucket.









I have terribly hard water - so am using 75% RO and 25% well water. PH has still been a bit high at 7.6 so it was recommended to me that I get something to lower the PH - I think it was PH Down and treat the water before putting it in. I've been searching for the PH that bettas would prefer, but there is quite a range on different sources online. 

Does anyone see anything I should do different in the tank before getting a betta?

Because I have so many plants, should I look for a Plakat or a female so fins will be smaller--- or will a longer fin one do ok in with all these plants?

Thanks!


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks beautiful! Any betta you put in there will be super happy.  And don't worry about a 7.6 pH -- it's fine.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks really nice, careful with the 75/25 mix you could have an sudden and tragic ph crash. So the tank was seeded, how have you been feeding the bb ?


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

my ph runs 8.0-8.2 and I was told its better the let the betta get used to the Ph rather than adjust the Ph for the betta because Ph changing suppliments can bounce around and cause further problems for the fish. Driftwood can lower it ive been told and IAL but your Ph seems fine


----------



## daylily (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks, those are good things to know! There is so much to learn!

I've been putting in enough ammonia to get it up to 1ppm twice a day.

I read where you are not supposed to increase PH faster than .2 in 24 hours. I am wondering, if I don't try to lower the PH, if I do get a betta in a cup from the local fish store, how will I acclimate it and not exceed .2 in 24 hours?

I did put in the driftwood because I read about it lowering PH.


----------



## daylily (Nov 13, 2012)

Would I need to worry about a long fin betta in this tank? Wondering if I should go with female or Plakat. (if I can find one!) I saw a very active red/burgundy male at the local pet store the other day. I think he was a veil tail. I thought of getting him, putting in a big jar till tank finishes -- but worry about the long fins with all the plants. I don't want one to get stuck or ripped up.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi!

I have a Spec V with shrimp and snails.

I also have 2 Spec 2s with bettas in -- one female crowntail, one male over half moon with huge fins.

I put filter floss insid the output tube from the pump to slow down the current, and I shoved a small piece from the filter material into the lower filter intake hole and I put a Fluval Pre filter sponge on the filter outtake tube.

The female was struggling with the filter flow at first, thus all the modifications.

I got the male later, so I did all the modifications befor I put him in and he's very happy with the gentle flow.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

The Spec V light is a bit weak for plants IMO so I saved up and bought a 16 inch FugeRay. My plant growth has tripled bc of this upgrade.

It's a beautiful tank, congrats! You did a great job on it!


----------



## daylily (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the filter flow. My pump has a high and low setting. Right now I have it on high during the cycle. 

I have read that the betta needs low flow - so thanks for letting me know how to do this. 

I'll try to get hold of some filter floss tomorrow.

It was great getting plant starts!!! I can see where this could become quite the hobby with me! 

I'll also consider upgrading lighting!


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Messing with the ph is a slippery slope and is truly only needed for some fresh water fish usually amazon black water types that are super sensitive to hard water (discus,cardinals,rummy nose) & some killies. The mixing of the ro water at 75% greatly reduces the buffering capacity and with the ongoing biological processes that your tank goes through day in and day out can lead to sudden and deadly ph crash. I know all of this from past really bad carnage, that was totally all my fault! IF you still feel that you must use a ro mix, I would urge you to switch it to 75%tap to 25% ro. Acclimate your fish slowly very slowly over a course of several hours. PH is logarithmic and a difference of 7.2 to 7.0 is huge.


----------



## daylily (Nov 13, 2012)

Paloverde (and anyone else)

Ok, trying to understand. Bear with me.... 

Personally, I don't want to deal with RO. I have issues with mobility of arms/shoulders and am not very strong. It is very difficult for me to fill the jugs (they have to be held in the air while filling), lifting in and out of car and carrying a ways into the house. If I have to use RO, then I think I need to get an RO unit put into the house. 

The local fish store tested and said "WOW - your water is really hard! Also high alkalinity - use RO water and mix with your well water, till your numbers come down to normal ranges" A local fish club member was with me, and he said same thing - that it might be easier to use all RO water and rebuild it. At another store, a mom/pop type that's been around for years and years - she said my PH is to high - that is all she tested for. She recommended adding driftwood and maybe peat moss.

As a new person not used to dealing with water chemistry this is all confusing.

I bought test kits, and my well water tested (with API master test kit - and I did these several times with same results - carefully followed instructions etc.)
PH 7.8
ammonia between 0 and .25
KH and GH tests both took 26 drops, 1 drop = 1 degree hardness, and the last one they list is for 12 drops/degrees. So, wouldn't it follow that 26 drops would equal 26 degrees?

When I look online, a KH of 4-8 is recommended, and a GH of 6-12. 

Yesterday, the 25% well water, 75% RO water in the tank tested PH 7.6, KH 6 and GH 8. It tested the same a couple days ago. So I was thinking, great I have this ratio of well water to RO water figured out.

But, your saying since I have about 75% RO that the PH will crash? 

I got this tank so I could grow plants and have a betta. I've loved them since I had them as a child. If I could have plants and a betta and only use well water - that would be ideal. Especially since small tanks are supposed to be unstable, water wise. It would make it easier.

But I don't want to have fish dying right and left, or end up with plastic plants.

Is there really a chance that I could use just well water with any success?

Thanks so much


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Tropical fish store experts tend to over think the process, while yes your water is hard enough to walk on, it's still fine without the ro mix. Your not going to be keeping a species that requires it. Since you do have limits with lifting, be kind to yourself and just use conditioned ( seachem's prime is as good as it gets for a conditioner) tap water. Some plants do have issues with hard water, but the species that are commonly found will be just fine. Well matured fish tanks tend to have the ph drop all on it's own and the partial water changes that we do help to keep the water replenished with those minerals. I highly recommend that the only thing you add to the water is just the water conditioner, no other adjustments or chemicals.


----------



## daylily (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you!

My nitrites and ammonia were 0 again this morning, with nitrate at 80.

I'll do a water change and just use the well water then.

I will give it a go. If it does not work out, I can always go the other route.

I brought home a betta today. He's in his cup on the counter. I'll be reading up on how to get him used to the new water. I've seen this fish a couple times in the last week or so, and he's always been lively compared to the others. I figured he was as good here as in the pet store.

I don't have Prime - but do have some on order from Amazon. 

When I got my tank, I got a "starter kit" and it has a small bottle of something called Nutrafin AquaPlus. "Tap Water Conditioner"

I'm hoping I can use that until the Prime comes.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

The starter kit conditioner will be fine for now. Later on tonight set back and just look at your beautiful tank...relax...enjoy...it's all good!


----------



## genemcg (Nov 15, 2012)

Glad I found this thread! I just bought the same tank as an upgrade for my 4 year old daughter's betta. Thought I was doing a great thing by getting him out of a 1 gallon bowl, but the filter is too strong for him. So I've turned it off until I can slow it down. I'll just keep doing frequent water changes for now.

I set the filter on the low setting but I still worry the current is too strong. I'm also worried that the intake is too strong and he will get sucked over there while he is sleeping.

I've seen things like add sponges or filter floss to key area but I'm a total beginner and don't fully understand. I also read somewhere about not using the include hose w/elbow that directs water up from the pump and into the tank. Just let the pump push water up the chamber and have it spill out the hole at the top.

What should I do? All help is much appreciated.

Pic attached. My daughter picked out the plants. there are a few bulbs in the gravel that should grow. Also I hope to get some more silk or plastic plants as well as a structure or wood he can hang out in.

Thanks,
Gene


----------



## daylily (Nov 13, 2012)

I bought a "Pre-filter Sponge" for Fluval Edge at my local pet store. It's a cylindrical sponge with the center hollowed out on one end. I cut about 3/4" off the end with the hole. For the first few days, I used the larger section by shoving it onto the pump outlet, then loosely tying a bit of cotton string around it. Once the Betta was used to swimming in the tank, I cut through the small piece, which gave me a piece of filter 3/4 by perhaps 3 inches. I took that piece and put it over the pump outlet and secured it with a rubber band. It allows for some flow, yet, the betta can swim everywhere easily. It is easy to adjust by making it tighter or looser.


----------



## genemcg (Nov 15, 2012)

That sounds like a very good solution. I will see if my local pet stores or fish store carry that item.

What about the strength of the intake? Does reducing the outflow also reduce the intake? Or do I need to put a sponge or something near the intake?


----------



## daylily (Nov 13, 2012)

I have not. Actually, my betta hangs out on the little slots leading to the filter. At first I thought he was stuck. But he isn't... strange behavior. He gets along those slots, lets the flow hold him against the slots and he sleeps there. His fins will be plastered up against the slots. One wiggle and he is free - so I think he is choosing to do this. Now that he has been in the planted tank for a week, he is starting to experiment with "hanging" out in the tops of the plants. I am hoping once he figures out how to do that, he won't hang on the out flow slots.


----------



## daylily (Nov 13, 2012)

By the way, to previous posters in this thread - before I put the betta in, I did a water change. Maybe 3/4 of the tank water. I refilled with my tap water from the well. I thought about what was said and decided to go without using RO water. I acclimated the betta to the water a tablespoon at a time over many hours. He seems to be doing just fine. So, thanks for that advice!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How many water changes?


----------



## daylily (Nov 13, 2012)

I've done many since starting the tank up. The last one was right before adding the fish a week ago. My numbers are still really good, so I was planning on doing a change tomorrow.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But what I'd your regular water change schedule? Weekly 100 percent?


----------



## daylily (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't have a schedule yet - tank is only 6 weeks old - I'm trying to work out a schedule now that I have a fish in there, and it is cycled.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

By 6 weeks you should have a scedule 2 50 or 1 100.


----------



## daylily (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry, I am trying to figure this out. The nitrates never got very high at all. Without fish... didn't realize I should have a water change schedule while cycling and getting plants started. 

OldFishLady recommended to me this morning to do 50% every one to two weeks depending on growth and type of plants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Really that's what was reccomended for my ten gallon filtered planted tank.


----------



## genemcg (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, got the filter flow problem solved. I went to my local fish store and asked one of the staff about using a sponge to control the flow. He asked what kind of tank I had and he knew exactly what to do.

They have the same tank on display and he said they cut the rubber hose in the filter and inserted a ball valve. I bought one and just finished installing it. It works perfectly! I have the filter on the low setting and the ball valve open about 25%. Very low current now, but I feel good about having some circulation/filtration.

The fish seems to love it.


----------



## daylily (Nov 13, 2012)

I have heard of using a ball valve, but didn't know what it was or where to get one. Next time I am at the larger store, I'll pick one up.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

We only have a Petco here.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I had just registered so that I could post in this thread. I am planning on moving up to the Fluval Spec 5.6 tank. I will explain my "brief" history with this beautiful species. A womens Designer clothing, etc. shop next to where I live, decided to have a mascot. They named him Louis Vuitton (!) They furnished a little Betta Bowl with plastic colored type rocks, Betta pellets, water conditioner, tho did no research. I felt he needed a larger tank, heat, and stuff. After a week they realized the heat would soon be turned off at night. They asked me to babysit him for the winter. The day I took him in I went to the local small pet shop down the street and bought a one gallon goldfish bowl, small round bottom of tank 7 watt heater, thermometer, small river stones, and two small fake plants. He is situated on a wide bedroom window sill with a view of my bed and my rescue Pitt Bull, Angel on it. His other side view is of a bird feeder a few feet outside the window. He came to life and began his large bubble nest. I plan to get his second upgrade tank (Fluval) which I scoped out today at Petsmart, tomorrow. Just want to do a bit more reading tonight, first. I felt that two fish will not be much more work than one (in one tank). They have a partition that I can easily fit, a better heater, etc. These little guys do seem to grow on you!!  I really enjoyed reading the different and very helpful threads all day on yesterday's Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Are you going to stay after this thread?


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm already hooked!! You have a nice group here.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not sure if this has been addressed (I'm too lazy to read all of this one, sorry) But I have a ph of 7.8 and my fish do just fine and are nicely adjusted. It's better for them to adjust to a higher ph than to have to constantly re-adjust to a varying ph levels that your 75/25% might have and adding the ph down just makes things really complicated. These fish are pretty tough little fellows and can/will adjust to many different ph's


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

daylily said:


> I bought a Fluval Spec V - 5 gallon - a few weeks ago. Lucky that I found a local fish club person who offered some plants to me to try. I am new at having an aquarium. I think the cycle is about over - the plant guy also gave me "seeding" material.
> 
> I am wondering if there is anything I am overlooking here for a Betta. At first, I didn't think about sharp stones, so yesterday during the water change, I took out all the sharp or rough stones.
> 
> ...


honey, my water is ph of 8.4, and the hardness level is pretty much liquid rock/ I have many healthy fish.

if you alter the water chemistry, it can throw your tank out of balance and make everything worse. DONT MESS WITH IT> trust me, it dosent end well.


MOST fish can adapt to wide conditonds, especially bettas.:-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If I remember right 6-8 is the prefered PH.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

fluval spec is 47 dollars at petsmart,reduced from around 85, i was very tempted to buy it yesterday but it does not come with a heater and the fluval heaters in the same store where 35 bucks,it seems like not much of a good deal when i added it all up.. is there any cheaper form of heater that will fit into the 5 gallon spec


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> fluval spec is 47 dollars at petsmart,reduced from around 85, i was very tempted to buy it yesterday but it does not come with a heater and the fluval heaters in the same store where 35 bucks,it seems like not much of a good deal when i added it all up.. is there any cheaper form of heater that will fit into the 5 gallon spec


 All the fluvals I see have a wide opening on the top for them to jump from.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I got my Spec 5.6 tank. My choice was based on the slim measurements which are 6 1/2 inches so it fits nicely on my bedroom window sill. I am lucky in that I am 10 minutes from a Petsmart and Petco. Better yet 5 mins. from a speciality tropical fish store which has been in business there for over 40 years. 
They have everything!!! Great selection of Driftwoods, etc. Sorry to be a tease  So I have been busy researching info. I plan to do all real plants in a natural theme. I have also decided against a divided tank so that means only one Betta  A few schoolies, we'll see. I am getting some nice ideas here, thanks! I love the names of all the Bettas here!! I update when applicable.


----------



## daylily (Nov 13, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> All the fluvals I see have a wide opening on the top for them to jump from.


The Spec has about a 2" x 10" hole in the cover, under the light. I easily solved the possibility of jumping by taking a piece of saran wrap 3x12" and taping it over the hole. Light gets through fine, and betta can't jump out.

I got a "pre-filter" made by Fluval - I think for the Edge - and that makes a great baffle for the flow. I cut about 1/2 inch or so off the end, which made a little circle, then I cut that so I had one long strip. I just put it over the little thing the water comes out of and secured it with a rubber band. Works like a charm.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

daylily said:


> The Spec has about a 2" x 10" hole in the cover, under the light. I easily solved the possibility of jumping by taking a piece of saran wrap 3x12" and taping it over the hole. Light gets through fine, and betta can't jump out.
> 
> I got a "pre-filter" made by Fluval - I think for the Edge - and that makes a great baffle for the flow. I cut about 1/2 inch or so off the end, which made a little circle, then I cut that so I had one long strip. I just put it over the little thing the water comes out of and secured it with a rubber band. Works like a charm.


i bought a circular black foam tube made by fluval for 2.99 . its made for the fluval edge filter intake pipe,you slide it over the pipe and it stops the baby fish or small invertibrets from being sucked up into the filter,cut about 2 inch off it and slide it onto the spec outflow pipe,hold it in place with a rubber band and now the tank water is so still,it always feels like the filter is turned off..

im just afraid that maybe the filter is not filltering as much water as it used to,ive no way of testing it


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Daylily & Juicebox: Nice tips! I am going to the Tropical Fish store today to officially begin construction  I've been going through the "post pics" thread for a few days and only halfway through. Everyone's tank is totally unique!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

IAL is a great tool.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Got: Dark substrate, four plants, reddish stone, and the nicest piece of Mopani wood, which I even at measured at the store to be sure. Turns out that my eyes were bigger than my tank... IT's HUGE when in place! Oh well. I also got some freeze dried plankton which they highly recommended. My dog found the freeze dried blood worms yesterday and made a quick snack out of them. Oh, It turns out that the store has been in the original family for 52 years!!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I set in the heater under the substrate. I filled tank halfway with 2 gallons of tap water that i had sitting for two days to dissipate any chlorine. The wood is fitting good now that everything is in place. I will now monitor the plantings. 
Looking into small schoolie's, etc for tank mates when the time is ready. Suggest away if you please.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

dont use freeze dried food,use frozen!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Freeze Dried is great.


----------

